# Anyone working for Ad government being forced to move to AD under the new rules?



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Seems this is going to affect thousands of people. Can't really get my head around it. Dubai to me is home and I'm gutted as the prospect of having to move to Abu Dhabi - it's not the same.

Can't imagine how hard it's going to be on people with children.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

My visa is from AD where I started working, but I was relocated to Dubai office last year and in my case they will just transfer my VISA to Dubai.

You are right it is a pain to move. They could have at least explained the underlying reasons..reduce cars in the highway ? augment rentals in AD ?

Anyway one should not live hours and hours from work. There are places that have that kind of requirement, but make it across the board is pushing the bar.






Chocoholic said:


> Seems this is going to affect thousands of people. Can't really get my head around it. Dubai to me is home and I'm gutted as the prospect of having to move to Abu Dhabi - it's not the same.
> 
> Can't imagine how hard it's going to be on people with children.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

The main issue for many is that one partner works in DXB, the other in AD so it's not going to make any difference to the roads as people will still be commuting, just in the other direction.

I work in DXB, my OH works in AD, right now he commutes, but his work mates live near us, so they all take it in turns.

Sure some companies require you to live near your place of work, but to make people uproot where they've lived for years is a bit unfair, plus what about those who've bought their homes?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

How I wish my company was still sponsored under a government visa and we were forced to move to abu dhabi... I wouldnt cry at all. It took over two hours to get home last night... and it wasnt even Thur. 

I do feel bad for those that have kids and have to uproot them. Even worse to those who bought places here or in a different emirate. Hopefully someone will make exceptions to the rule. What about all the locals who have family homes in their respective emirates and they only live in abu dhabi during the week in studios/hotels/etc. I will ask, as I know a few. Something tells me what the answer will be before even asking though....


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> The main issue for many is that one partner works in DXB, the other in AD so it's not going to make any difference to the roads as people will still be commuting, just in the other direction.
> 
> I work in DXB, my OH works in AD, right now he commutes, but his work mates live near us, so they all take it in turns.
> 
> Sure some companies require you to live near your place of work, but to make people uproot where they've lived for years is a bit unfair, plus what about those who've bought their homes?


 Hmmmm I feel some emotion there in your comments. I really do not believe people would live 1.5 hours away from work and commute on a daily basis because they like. They do for other reasons (e.g. cost, city life and etc).

It is always convenient to live somehow close to work if possible so you make arrangements. I bet you live close to sheik zayed because you try to make it convenient for you.

If you two really love living in " Dubai" get a job in Dubai. When the situation is bad you move where you can find work.

Most government places that I worked for had Postal code requirements. you cannot work in a location if your postal code does not fall under a certain range (this how they know the distance between you and the work)


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Nope we actually live out on Emirates rd, because it's easier for OH to head down the 611 to Abu Dhabi!

As I said, I work in Dubai but my OH works in Abu Dhabi, his job is very specialist - not possible to work in Dubai. And no I can't get a job in Ad because what I do is also very specialist and there are no opportunities there.

See the issue?

Sure you choose to live where you do because of a certain quality of life.

What I've found most shocking is that many people assume that because you work for the government you earn loads and get everything paid for - not true!

Commuting is standard for many the world over. I used to think nothing of driving an hour to work everyday - just the way it goes.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Its less stressful to drive from the Marina to Khalifa City in Abu Dhabi than it is to drive from deep inside Musaffah to Hamdan Street or vice versa.


----------



## schuaeb (Oct 31, 2012)

What's the exact rule? What I've heard is anyone with an AUH visa who's not residing in AUH is not entitled to HR allowance. If it's the case, you can easily work out a solution with your employer.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

schuaeb said:


> What's the exact rule? What I've heard is anyone with an AUH visa who's not residing in AUH is not entitled to HR allowance. If it's the case, you can easily work out a solution with your employer.


from what i have read/heard/understand it's about the people who work in government entities....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

schuaeb said:


> What's the exact rule? What I've heard is anyone with an AUH visa who's not residing in AUH is not entitled to HR allowance. If it's the case, you can easily work out a solution with your employer.


It's Abu Dhabi Government employees, that includes Emiratis as well as expats.

There is no solution, it's move or you get no accommodation allowance.


----------



## schuaeb (Oct 31, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> It's Abu Dhabi Government employees, that includes Emiratis as well as expats.
> 
> There is no solution, it's move or you get no accommodation allowance.


Agreed. If private employers were involved there definitely could be a way out, but not in this case.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> It's Abu Dhabi Government employees, that includes Emiratis as well as expats.


if they actually hold to that, it is quite refreshing to hear of 'one rule for all' rather than another expat rule.

(not that this is a particularly helpful comment..)


----------

